# Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal eine Basiswissenfrage über Bildschirme und Auflösungen von mir 

Nachdem  ich mit meiner Freundin schon ein wenig darüber gerätselt habe, das Internet sehr  gemischte Informationen anbietet und meine Kollegen sich widersprechen,  frage ich hier doch auch nochmal nach:

Die Auflösung  eines Displays gibt ja die tatsächliche Anzahl von Pixeln an, die der  Display insgesamt anzeigt. Also bei einer Full HD Auflösung (1920x1080)  grob 2mio.

Das ist dann,  so wie ich es verstehe, die Menge der Bildpunkte, die (wenn es die  native Auflösung ist) maximal angezeigt werden kann, weil dann wirklich  jeder Bildpunkt auch genau ein Pixel darstellt.

Nun gibt es aber mittlerweile 22" und 24" Bildschirme, die beide eine native 1920x1200 Auflösung anbieten.

Bedeutet das, dass trotz unterschiedlicher Bildschirmgröße beide Bildschirme die gleiche Anzahl von Pixeln darstellen?

Dann müsste ja ein 24 Zll Bildschirm ein entsprechend gröberes Bild als ein 22er haben.

Wenn wir das jetzt ausweiten:

22 Zoll  Bildschirme mit 1920x1080 (FUll HD). Da gibt es aber auch riiiieeeesige  Fernseher, die als Full HD Fernseher angeboten werden.

Die haben aber auch nur eine Auflösung von 1920x1080.

Wie darf ich mir das denn nun vorstellen, kennt sich da jemand genauer aus?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## fctriesel (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Die Pixelanzahl ist gleich, aber nicht deren Größe.


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Alle Full HD Bildschirme haben die gleiche Anzahl an Bildpunkten. Nur ist der Abstand zwischen den Punkten bei zunehmender Bildschirmgröße höher.

Beispiel: 
Ein 22" Bildschrim hat einen Pixelabstand von 0,248mm
Bei 24" sind es 0,277mm


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Aha, danke schonmal. Dann liegt der Unterschied also in Pixelgröße bzw Abstand. Okay.

Aber das bedeutet auch, dass ein 24er dann quasi ein gröberes Bild hat, als ein 22er und ich merke es nur deswegen kaum/nicht, weil ich ihn weiter wegstellen muss.

Dann ist wieder die Frage, warum man sich einen größeren Display kaufen sollte, wenn man ihn dann weiter wegstellt. Dann ist doch der "Eindruck" der Bildgröße wieder sehr ähnlich, oder?

Dann muss ich noch etwas anderes anschneiden:

Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass es "Glaubenskriege" bezüglich der richtigen Auflösung in Punkto Seitenverhältnis gibt. Die meisten 22er und 24er machen glaube ich heute 1920x1200 als native Auflösung. Ist das damit auch das ideale Seitenverhältnis oder wirkt das dann "verzerrt"? Wie sind denn die "optimalen" Seitenverhältnisse für 22er und 24er Displays?

LG
Carmion


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*



Carmion schrieb:


> Aha, danke schonmal. Dann liegt der Unterschied also in Pixelgröße bzw Abstand. Okay.
> 
> Aber das bedeutet auch, dass ein 24er dann quasi ein gröberes Bild hat, als ein 22er und ich merke es nur deswegen kaum/nicht, weil ich ihn weiter wegstellen muss.
> 
> Dann ist wieder die Frage, warum man sich einen größeren Display kaufen sollte, wenn man ihn dann weiter wegstellt. Dann ist doch der "Eindruck" der Bildgröße wieder sehr ähnlich, oder?


Hm, das ist schwierig. Ich denke es macht einen besseren Eindruck, wenn man etwas weiter weg von einem großen Display sitzt, als wenn man nah dran an einem kleinen Display sitzt.
Ich sitze übrigens an meinem 27"er genauso nah dran, wie an meinem 22"er den ich vorher hatte.



> Dann muss ich noch etwas anderes anschneiden:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass es "Glaubenskriege" bezüglich der richtigen Auflösung in Punkto Seitenverhältnis gibt. Die meisten 22er und 24er machen glaube ich heute 1920x1200 als native Auflösung. Ist das damit auch das ideale Seitenverhältnis oder wirkt das dann "verzerrt"? Wie sind denn die "optimalen" Seitenverhältnisse für 22er und 24er Displays?
> 
> ...



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Es gibt viel Uneinigkeiten bezüglich des Seitenverhältnisses. Manche finden 16:10 besser, andere 16:9. Mit der Auflösung hat das aber nichts zu tun. 16:10 hat 1920*1200 und 16:9 hat 1920*1080 Pixel. Da kann man nichts dran machen. Sowas wie 16:9 mit 1920*1200 gibt es nicht.


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Ja, das meinte ich vermutlich *grins*

Bin gerade erst dabei, mir hier einen Überblick zu verschaffen und das war es wohl, worauf ich hinauswollte.

Ob man eben x1200 oder x1080 verwendet.

Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Das Seitenverhältnis 16:10 wird zunehmend durch 16:9 abgelöst. Du wirst also nicht mehr allzu viele Bildschirme mit 1920*1200 finden.


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Und das ist gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*



> Und das ist gut oder schlecht?



Das ist eine Glaubensfrage; meiner Meinung nach ist es klar schlecht- 1920x1080 ist eben weniger als 1920x1200...


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*



Carmion schrieb:


> Und das ist gut oder schlecht?


Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich war immer ein 16:10 Fan. Hab mich aber an meinen neuen 16:9 Bildschirm schnell gewöhnt und jetzt ist mir das Seitenverhältnis egal.

Der Nachteil von 16:9, bei gleicher Bildschrimgröße (zb. 24") hat man etwas weniger Bildfläche (Gleiche Breite, aber weniger Höhe als 16:10)


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Gibt es irgendwie Bilder oder Berichte, wie man sich die beiden Seitenverhältnisse vorstellen darf, ohne sich "live" zwei Geräte ansehen zu müssen?


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Hab dir mal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht, auf denen man die Unterscheidlichen Seitenverhältnisse sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Wow....danke!

Da hast du dir aber wirklich Mühe gemacht. Ich schau es mir mal in Ruhe an.


----------



## Carmion (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Hm, also wie das Seitenverhältnis selbst ja schon definiert, hat man bei 16:10 mehr Höhe zur Breite also bei 16:9. Die Frage ist dann, wie sich das bei einem echten Bild/Spiel bemerkbar macht. Ob jetzt bei 16:10 die höhe gestreckt wirkt oder bei 16:9 gestaucht (eins von beidem wird ja vermutlich "natürlicher" wirken).

Da werde ich wohl letzten Endes nicht drum herum kommen, mir das mal im Laden irgendwo vorführen zu lassen.

Aber wenn du sagst, dass man 16:10er kaum noch bekommt, dann erübrigt sich die Recherche ja beinahe ohnehin, da ein 22er / 24er Kauf (immer noch unschlüssig) da kaum noch Wahl lässt.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal besten Dank für die Beratung soweit.


----------



## robbe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Gestreckt wird heute eigentlich kaum noch was. In allen halbwegs aktuellen Spielen kann man sowohl 16:9, als auch 16:10 Auflösungen einstellen. Da gibt es dann meisten 2 Optionen wie sich das aufs Spiel auswirkt. Bei 16:9 sieht man dann im Gegensatz zu 16:10 an den Rändern etwas mehr, das Bild wird sozusagen erweitert, was sich dann natürlich positiv aufs Spiel auswirken kann. Es kann aber auch sein, das oben und unten ein Stück Bild abgeschnitten wird.

16:9/16:10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4:3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




16:10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carmion (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bildschirme, Fernseher und Auflösungen.*

Okay, super. Genau sowas habe ich gesucht und jetzt denke ich alle Informationen bekommen zu haben, die ich gebraucht habe.

Großes Lob für die engagierte Hilfe, ich bin nun versorgt


----------

